# my malamutes first snow :)



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

a couple of pics of my pups first look at snow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely picture so sweet, have some pics of my amimals in the snow in this forum somewhere they loved to play in it


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Cracking pic!

I do like Mal's


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh cuties, lovely looking dog


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

They are gorgeous babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh lovely pictures ,gorgeous dog


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they're lovely


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

very sweet!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very lovely they are too


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i wanna kidnap the dog. I love them soo much


----------

